# [SOLVED] Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]



## dski310 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,
I would be most grateful if you can help me solve this problem, which I've been fighting for 2 weeks now.

- Windows 7 x64 clean install
- OEM version of OS
- CPU, motherboard, RAM, power supply are all new; graphics card 1 year old; system HD approx 4 years old; no overclocking

- CPU i7-2600k
- graphics card MSI Nvidia GTX460
- power supply Corsair 850W
- Asus P8P67 Deluxe motherboard with latest BIOS
- G.Skill 16Gb RAM

My computer would randomly reboot with no BSOD during video transcoding of HD footage in Premiere CS5. I updated my power supply from a Sea Sonic 650W to the Corsair 850W, but the problem persists. I changed the stock CPU cooler to a CoolerMaster Hyper 212, and the CPU temps during transcoding dropped from 70s C to 50s C on average, but the random reboots continued. Ran Memtest86 and passed. Ran Furmark to test graphics card with no problem. Ran Prime95 and computer rebooted within 3 minutes consistently. Disabled any extra audio drivers, with no effect. My hunch right now is a faulty CPU, but I'm hoping you can shed some light on this problem. Thanks again for any help you can provide.

Drew


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error*

There is nothing in the files indicating a problem.

There are 3 entries in the Event Viewer logs - "unexpected system shutdown".

Moving thread to Hardware Forum.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dski310 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

To add,
I got a BSOD with the following:


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE (4a)
Returning to usermode from a system call at an IRQL > PASSIVE_LEVEL.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000073492dd9, Address of system function (system call routine)
Arg2: 0000000000000002, Current IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, 0
Arg4: fffff88006d00c60, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_NAME:  vsmon.exe

BUGCHECK_STR:  RAISED_IRQL_FAULT

FAULTING_IP: 
+3632366562393638
00000000`73492dd9 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ececa9 to fffff80002ecf740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06d00a28 fffff800`02ececa9 : 00000000`0000004a 00000000`73492dd9 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d00a30 fffff800`02ecebe0 : fffff880`06d00c60 fffffa80`10bee650 fffff880`06d00bb8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06d00b70 00000000`73492dd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x245
00000000`031ee9a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x73492dd9


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
fffff800`02ecebe0 4883ec50        sub     rsp,50h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4cc791bd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_vsmon.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_vsmon.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
So I looked up vsmon.exe, found out it was part of ZoneAlarm. Uninstalled ZoneAlarm and installed a couple more Windows updates, and I was able to transcode a 16 minute HD video in 3 hours. Ran Prime95 several times with no crashes. Hopefully this issue is solved!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

Good call - *vsmon.exe* = Zone Alarm. It wreaks absolute havoc in Windows 7 and Vista systems; others have had bad experiences with it - 

http://www.sevenforums.com/680187-post7.html

However, I did not find Zone Alarm drivers in the files attached to post #1. Recent install maybe...?

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dski310 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

jcgriff2, I've been installing/testing/uninstalling since my first post, so it may very well have fixed one issue but not the original problem. This was the first BSOD that wrote a .dmp file...usually it just reboots unexpectedly with no .dmp. It didn't crash at all yesterday while doing things that would have made it crash before, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and continuing to test. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

check the voltage range of the ram with that amount in you will need to be at the top of the range

try it with half the ram in


----------



## dski310 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

Update: Computer has been rock solid the past 2 days. I did an h.264 transcode of a 16 minute HD video that I edited, with heavy color correcting. Previously, this would cause the computer to reboot 100% of the time. It took 5 hours, but transcoded fine...a first. Prime95 is still stable. So then I activated the auto tuning feature of my Asus P8P67 motherboard to overclock. Still able to transcode with no issues.

The only thing I can remember doing is uninstalling the Realtek audio driver. I have no idea if this solved anything, but I'm just happy my computer is stable and I can get back to work!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Reboots with Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error [moved from Windows 7 BSOD]*

Hi Drew. . .

Great news! Thank you for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

